# Possible slime mold?



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Not sure if this is a type of slime mold, it's spreading quite rapidly.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like it


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep, looks like it.


----------

